# Polr vs. seeking functions



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

Both polr and your seeking functions are suppoused to be weak, while you value one and disvalue the other you more or less suck at both. How to distiguish between polr function and a seeking function when both seem to be equally weak and the seeking function is unconscious so one is not even aware of actually needing it until he/she is thrown into a situation where he/she needs to face this fact...So what are the basic differences between those functions?


----------



## seriousguy (Nov 27, 2015)

Both are intrinsically equally weak, sharing only the experience parameter (See SSS's article on one-dimension), but my personal experience suggests that people tend to dislike their suggestive when they are younger (so if they are born in a family with their duals/semi-duals, then they won't like each others), but once they get older, they realize the importance of it and feels an attraction to individuals talking/passing such information (i.e., image-focused SLE/LSI taking an interest in IEI/EIE who are talking about where the group dynamics are heading). The issues related to PoLR, on the hand, are pretty much non-existent for young people, because people (in general) less than 21 years old tend to associate themselves with their Role, and focusing on Role accentuates the PoLR somewhat, but once they get older (and find their true ego/self), they start loathing it, and eventually stay away from people that uses it excessively. In the end (in older people), you would find suggestive better trained/developed than PoLR, but this is not always the case of course. Often people have clear knee-jerk reaction to the PoLR information (whether it's in excessive form or they have been asked to assess it) because of its mental (plus devalued) nature. Suggestive is painful too if you see that others are using it just fine but you are not getting it enough, but people almost never build the dislike for it and eventually seek it (or attempt to use it themselves).


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

The difference is people actually like receiving input on their suggestive.


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

Basically, suggestive is supposed to be a counter-weight to your leading function, and when it's present in your surroundings it will activate your own base function -- the PoLR will not ("... _With its helplessness and weakness, the Super-id block provokes the Ego functions of person's dual TIM to more vigorous activity_." - Model A - Wikisocion). If you ask yourself which aspect needs input from your base function, which aspect would make your own base function active, which aspect can support it, then that's going to be your suggestive one. PoLR does nothing for the Ego functions except make them feel insufficient and helpless.



Suggestive - can influence your leading function, able to change your dominant philosophy, presents a counter-outlook to your leading function
Polr - besides being annoying it can't do anything for your leading function, does not present you with any counters

Suggestive - part of Super-id "child" block, you're like a kid in a candy store here, if there wasn't enough candy given to you it's the fault of other people, you just take and take from them and accept it almost like a given
Polr - part of Super-ego "social control" block, if found insufficient you feel like you're to blame for this, like it's your own problem, but trying to solve it on your own doesn't do much, you may feel like helpless like you're drowning and go in circles in your thoughts

Suggestive - you admire people who do this well, generally approve of them, evaluate them positively, maybe feel slightly insufficient like you need to change something about yourself to live up to their expectations of you, but they don't bore your or put you off, conversation is relaxing
Polr - you get put off by people who have this as their leading function, they feel boring and zap you out of energy, you feel you need to be careful and tiptoe around them, conversation makes you tense

Suggestive - you don't mind when someone talks about this, and feel like they need input from your base, it activates your base function which provides sufficient counter to it
Polr - when someone brings this up in conversation it feels odd to talk about it out loud, you don't have the answers, giving input from your base+creative appears to do nothing here, you feel helpless and at a loss concerning what to say

Suggestive - you don't mind helping out with this a little
Polr - you prefer other people do this silently and regulate this aspect for you in the environment without putting any attention on you or asking you anything about this


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Sylas said:


> Basically, suggestive is supposed to be a counter-weight to your leading function, and when it's present in your surroundings it will activate your own base function -- the PoLR will not ("... _With its helplessness and weakness, the Super-id block provokes the Ego functions of person's dual TIM to more vigorous activity_." - Model A - Wikisocion). If you ask yourself which aspect needs input from your base function, which aspect would make your own base function active, which aspect can support it, then that's going to be your suggestive one. PoLR does nothing for the Ego functions except make them feel insufficient and helpless.


Presence of one's own suggestive doesn't activate one's own base. Base function doesn't need activation. It is already permanently on. Your suggestive may provoke ego of your _dual TIM_, not your own base function.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

To_august said:


> Presence of one's own suggestive doesn't activate one's own base. Base function doesn't need activation. It is already permanently on. Your suggestive may provoke ego of your _dual TIM_, not your own base function.


This is true; I always find I'm way more "in my element" around ILIs. It's like they automatically siphon that out of me and I just feel way more excitable and energetic than I am around other people. I don't control that... it just happens O_O Even if I had no idea they were an ILI at the start.


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

To_august said:


> Presence of one's own suggestive doesn't activate one's own base. Base function doesn't need activation. It is already permanently on. Your suggestive may provoke ego of your _dual TIM_, not your own base function.


What you quoted was in reference to the social environment (as none of us live in a vacuum : P). Presence of your suggestive aspect *in your environment* is meant to toggle your base -- this is the basis of duality relationships. By "on" you mean simple presence, and what I described was interaction within the socion and the information and energy exchange that happens between your and other people's info elements.


----------



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

Sylas said:


> Basically, suggestive is supposed to be a counter-weight to your leading function, and when it's present in your surroundings it will activate your own base function -- the PoLR will not ("... _With its helplessness and weakness, the Super-id block provokes the Ego functions of person's dual TIM to more vigorous activity_." - Model A - Wikisocion). If you ask yourself which aspect needs input from your base function, which aspect would make your own base function active, which aspect can support it, then that's going to be your suggestive one. PoLR does nothing for the Ego functions except make them feel insufficient and helpless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome! Thanks


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Sylas said:


> What you quoted was in reference to the social environment (as none of us live in a vacuum : P). Presence of your suggestive aspect *in your environment* is meant to toggle your base -- this is the basis of duality relationships. By "on" you mean simple presence, and what I described was interaction within the socion and the information and energy exchange that happens between your and other people's info elements.


Quote from wikisocion you provided wasn't about environment, but about weak Super-id of Person A provoking strong Ego of Person B.
But anyway, talking about environment, what you've said is still not correct. Presence of your suggestive doesn't mean to toggle your base. If it did that would mean someone's strong IEs toggle your own strong IEs, which is not the idea of duality. Presence of your suggestive in the environment just satisfies your suggestive. Someone/something with strong base IE provides information to your weak suggestive IE. This someone/something doesn't toggle your base by doing it, they just satisfy your Super-id.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

TheHuman said:


> Both polr and your seeking functions are suppoused to be weak, while you value one and disvalue the other you more or less suck at both. How to distiguish between polr function and a seeking function when both seem to be equally weak and the seeking function is unconscious so one is not even aware of actually needing it until he/she is thrown into a situation where he/she needs to face this fact...So what are the basic differences between those functions?


As I understand, the seeking function is nowhere near as weak as PoLR.

Considering the polr function is part of the Super ego block, that's probably where guilt gets triggered.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Night Huntress said:


> The difference is people actually like receiving input on their suggestive.


Pretty much this.

If somebody pokes you about your PoLR, it's like pointing a spotlight on the brown spot on your pants.

If somebody pokes you about your suggestive (ideally somebody who has it in the ego and jives well with you), then it appears to be automatically viewed as constructive and helpful, or at least appreciated.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Word Dispenser said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> If somebody pokes you about your PoLR, it's like pointing a spotlight on the brown spot on your pants.
> 
> If somebody pokes you about your suggestive (ideally somebody who has it in the ego and jives well with you), then it appears to be automatically viewed as constructive and helpful, or at least appreciated.


I don't like to be poked on any of my functions, what does that mean?


----------

